# Au revoir Karol Wojtyla .



## yoffy (2 Avril 2005)

Au revoir Karol Wojtyla (prononcez Voytéoua).


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

Ton fil fait double emploi. 

À+


----------



## yoffy (2 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ton fil fait double emploi.
> 
> À+


Désolé de te contredire mais c'est un fil différent......et j'espère que d'autres le comprendrons.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te contredire mais c'est un fil différent......et j'éspère que d'autres le comprendrons.



Tu n'as pas tout à fait tord, il est mieux parti que l'autre en tous cas.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

Je vais peut-être quand même le fermer.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Bon ben ciao


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut-être quand même le fermer.



Je le laisse ouvert mais PAS DE POLEMIQUE DANS CELUI-CI !!!


----------



## yoffy (2 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut-être quand même le fermer.


Pas grave.....fais à ton idée....


----------



## Mille Sabords (3 Avril 2005)

Paix à son âme


s'il vous plaît pas de polémique ni dérapage, 
ne serait-ce que par respect de la mort de quelqu'un et de la peine de ceux que cela attriste


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Pace all'anima tua


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Avril 2005)

Le simple fait d'évoquer le nom du pape suffirait à certains à tirer à boulets rouges. 

Ceci dit, au delà des polémiques sur sa ligne de pensée assez conservatrice sur la famille, le sida, le préservatif, etc. il restera un homme dont je respecterai le courage et l'engagement à poursuivre la mission dont il se sentait investi qu'on partage ou non ses opinions.

Ce pape aura quoi qu'on en dise marqué son époque, beaucoup de choses me dérangent dans l'Église maintenant, je garde pourtant du respect pour celui qui vient de casser sa pipe.


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

Bien dit, -dc-. Dans ce sens, il fut un pape et un homme d'Etat hors du commun. Qu'il repose en paix.


----------



## Rastignac (3 Avril 2005)

Une pensée pour Karol et pour tous les chrétiens du monde. 

J'ai également allumé une bougie.

R.


----------



## Berthold (3 Avril 2005)

Mouais. Je vais me faire virer... mais j'aurais mauvaise conscience si je ne poste pas.
J'appelle ça de la non-assistance à populations en danger, et ça ne grandit pas le chef spirituel d'un milliard et demi d'êtres humains.
  

Ok, je sors.


----------



## Advanting (3 Avril 2005)

Rendons hommage à un très grand homme de paix et de foi.
N'oublions pas sa contribution à la chute du communisme ? mais il y en a bien d'autres !
Concernant les railleries que je lis sur certains fils à son sujet, je reste surpris de conster à quel point des imbécilités sont dites au nom d'un certain humour ? Le catholocisme est une cible facile et l'on se permet de tout dire et n'importe quoi. Ces mêmes rédacteurs avaient-ils perdu leur "humour" à l'agonie de Yaser Arafat, un homme beaucoup moins respectable que le Pape, qui a constitué une fortune d'1 milliard de dollars en 10 ans alors que son peuple viet dans la pauvreté. Merci à tous les rédacteurs visés de faire preuve de davantage de dignité !


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Mouais. Je vais me faire virer... mais j'aurais mauvaise conscience si je ne poste pas.
> J'appelle ça de la non-assistance à populations en danger, et ça ne grandit pas le chef spirituel d'un milliard et demi d'êtres humains.
> 
> 
> Ok, je sors.



Evidement, il y a sujet à polémique mais comme je suis assez d'avis qu'on ne tire pas sur une ambulance, je ne trouve pas plus logique de tirer sur le corbillard en route vers le cimetière.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Avril 2005)

Une grande valeur HUMAINE s'en est allée c'est incontestable ... coté spiritualité chacun en retiendra ce qu'il voudra suivant ses convictions.
Dommage que cette reconnaissance aie été réduite par les conventions d'une église sachant mal se vendre.
Convenez-en ... comment un discours de grande valeur peut-il conserver sa crédibilité si quelques instants plus tard il se termine dans une Papa-mobile qui fait rire le monde entier ou s'accompagnent d'accoutrements (tuniques,Mitres,crosses ...) d'un autre temps.

Qu'il repose en paix et que soit désigné un successeur sachant rester comme l'avait été Karol le symbole de la doiture dont la société a bien besoin en ce moment


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Evidement, il y a sujet à polémique mais comme je suis assez d'avis qu'on ne tire pas sur une ambulance, je ne trouve pas plus logique de tirer sur le corbillard en route vers le cimetière.



Bien qu'athée et férocement anti-clérical ; je suis d'accord avec toi et je range les guns  Il sera probablement plus intéréssant ; en accord avec la CHARTE     , de polémiquer sur les agissements de son succésseur ; s'il y a matière à le faire.


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

Advanting a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas sa contribution à la chute du communisme


 
Ah le con !   

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

_Oooooooh Karol, plus fort que la douleeee-heeuuur !_

'+

Ps : c'est bon, c'est bon, je sors là... :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Avril 2005)

moi je dirai juste comme le titre d'une (petite) rubrique que l'on trouve toutes les semaines dans Charlie Hebdo,pour annoncer certaines nouvelles...ceux qui le lisent auront reconnu...
sur ce il fait beau ,le soleil brille,la vie est belle !


----------



## Dahas (3 Avril 2005)

C'est quand terrible de ne pas pouvoir être critique lors de la mort d'un obscurantiste. 
Pour cadrer le sujet, le pape n'est que le représentant d'une partie des chrétiens qui s'est monté une organisation. Jésus n'a jamais parlé de pape, ils n'avait que ces apotres. Pour les chrétiens puristes, le Pape n'a aucune aura mystique. C'est un gestionnaire, un politique. Quand on le critique, on ne critique pas la foi religieuse, ceux qui se sentent outré par ça, devraient faire un peu remettre leur fièreté à la bonne place. 
Y a des gens qui ont souffert de ce pape. Je vous rappelle qu'il a bien soutenu l'Opus Déi, qu'il a balayé de la main le préservatif en parlant au nom de Dieu alors que ces préceptes ne sont qu'une réflexion de l'Eglise et non de la Chrétienneté. 
Allons dire à la famille zaïroise dont la moitié des membres sont en train de mourir du SIDA que cet homme est un sain qu'il mérite le silence du recueillement. 
Faut arrêter le délire, même Mitterrand et DeGaulle se sont fait allumer lors de sa mort, alors le pape...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (3 Avril 2005)

Adieu Jean-Paul II, une grande figure du XXè siècle, malgré quelques prises de position anachroniques... Effectivement, il faut espérer que son successeur autorise l'ordination des femmes. Pour le mariage des prêtres, à mon avis, c'est impossible.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

Comme noté plus haut, il y a sujet à polémique, le seul truc, c'est que les forums de macgénération ne sont pas le lieux idéale pour ça. 
Il y a des tas d'autres forums sur internet qui sont plus adaptés.
Alors relax ici, merci.

Paul Foguenne


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Avril 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Allons dire à la famille zaïroise dont la moitié des membres sont en train de mourir du SIDA que cet homme est un sain qu'il mérite le silence du recueillement.



ca c'est tout a fait vrai,ca a pas été bc dit .


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme noté plus haut, il y a sujet à polémique, le seul truc, c'est que les forums de macgénération ne sont pas le lieux idéale pour ça.
> Il y a des tas d'autres forums sur internet qui sont plus adaptés.
> Alors relax ici, merci.
> 
> Paul Foguenne



je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'autre conversation où l'on échangeait plutot bien a été fermée et pas celle la vu ce que dit dahas!!!! moi je ne reponds plus car je l'ai deja fait hier et que je veux pas avoir l'air de m'acharner au débat .. mais quand même il ya de l'abus.soit on a le droit de parler car on est au bar et que c'est le lieu de controverse , soit on s'oblige à une certaine réserve. ce que je fais ici, alors que je bous de répondre pour que le débat soit constructif et complet et non pas seulement à charge ou décharge. pour un echange complet (voir la et encore on pourrait juste préciser un ou deux arguments mais bon stop! ) 
excuse moi foguenne dêtre revenu là dessus mais je me suis tenu sérieux à la suite de ta décision en pensant que ce fil serait soft et consensuel mais il ya encore des choses auxquelles je ne peux que réagir qui se sont écrites ici et je ne parle pas que pour ma propre vision des choses .       pour les reflexions sur les difficultés de  la modération voirla


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> _Oooooooh Karol, plus fort que la douleeee-heeuuur !_




celle la par contre , elle est trop geniale !!


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

au fait quelqun sait comment est élu le pape, quel est le système et les critères de selection qu'utilisent les cardinaux ?
hormis la cheminée et la fumée blanche ou noire bien sûr


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> (...) quel est le système et les critères de selection qu'utilisent les cardinaux ?



Demande à Benjamin. :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Avril 2005)

cardinaux tous réunis , majorité des deux tiers des votes exigée voire plus c'est encore mieux .. critères variés : représenter telle ou telle communauté la plus nombreuse ou non, choisir un cardinal agé ou non suivant que l'on veut un pontificat long ou court , durable ou de "transition" ..; bref, pas toujours évident de savoir à l'avance !!!!!!


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

j'ai trouvé ce document sur le site du vatican qui est le texte legislatif:
http://www.vatican.va/holy_father/j...apc_22021996_universi-dominici-gregis_fr.html


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'autre conversation où l'on échangeait plutot bien a été fermée et pas celle la vu ce que dit dahas!!!!



Je crois que Paul n'a pas voulu fermer ce fil car, dans l'esprit de son auteur, ce sujet n'était pas destiné à disputer des mérites ou des erreurs du pontificat de Jean-Paul II. Comme il l'a été dit plus haut, les forums ne manquent pas sur Internet où vous pourrez débattre tout à loisir et selon vos convictions.
Ce sujet, qui s'inscrit davantage dans l'esprit du thread post-mortem, est destiné à celles et ceux qui, croyants ou non-croyants, chrétiens ou non-chrétiens, souhaitent rendre un hommage au Pape ou, plus largement, s'associer à la peine qui rassemble aujourd'hui plusieurs millions de personnes de par le monde.
Comme toujours, ceux qui ne se sentent pas concernés par cette démarche intime, sont libres de passer leur chemin et de poursuivre leurs activités habituelles.
Qu'il me soit simplement permis d'ajouter qu'il n'y a pas de gloire à braver les morts et que, comme l'écrivait justement Montherlant, il y a deux moments où tout homme est respectable : son enfance et son agonie.


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Avril 2005)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Avril 2005)

Lorsque Dieu à besoin d'un cinquième joueur pour faire un tarot, il rappelle souvent le pape car ce dernier a eu tout loisirs d'apprendre les subtilités de ce jeu.

Sinon, ce JPII a été élu au 4ème tour de scrutin comme dans un vulgaire comité d'entreprise où tout le monde se chamaille pour être élu et profiter des voyages offerts ....
Donc on peut imaginer tout ce qui s'est passé en coulisse pour en arriver là (et je doute qu'il y est quelque chose de "divin" là-dedans ...).

On pourrait en parler, mais je ne vais pas gacher le dimanche de Foguenne    

Ni Dieu Ni Jah !  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sur ce il fait beau ,le soleil brille,la vie est belle !



comme le dit sibien un des personnage du Full metal Jacket de Stanley Kubrick:

*mieux vaut lui que moi........!*

il est dur de ne pâs tomber dans la polemique donc comme le dit -DC- ne tirons pas sur le corbillard......donc je sors... 


ps: beaucoup de citations.......


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Paul n'a pas voulu fermer ce fil car, dans l'esprit de son auteur, ce sujet n'était pas destiné à disputer des mérites ou des erreurs du pontificat de Jean-Paul II. Comme il l'a été dit plus haut, les forums ne manquent pas sur Internet où vous pourrez débattre tout à loisir et selon vos convictions.
> Ce sujet, qui s'inscrit davantage dans l'esprit du thread post-mortem, est destiné à celles et ceux qui, croyants ou non-croyants, chrétiens ou non-chrétiens, souhaitent rendre un hommage au Pape ou, plus largement, s'associer à la peine qui rassemble aujourd'hui plusieurs millions de personnes de par le monde.
> Comme toujours, ceux qui ne se sentent pas concernés par cette démarche intime, sont libres de passer leur chemin et de poursuivre leurs activités habituelles.
> Qu'il me soit simplement permis d'ajouter qu'il n'y a pas de gloire à braver les morts et que, comme l'écrivait justement Montherlant, il y a deux moments où tout homme est respectable : son enfance et son agonie.


toi tu ne m'as pas connu petit.


----------



## poildep (3 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi tu ne m'as pas connu petit.


 y'a plus qu'à attendre ton agonie.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est dur de ne pâs tomber dans la polemique donc comme le dit -DC- ne tirons pas sur le corbillard......donc je sors...



Nan, c'est pas moi qui ait parlé de ne Pas tirer sur le corbillard mais Monsieur Foguenne  
Maintenant il a tout à fait raison : on ne tire pas sur un corbillard, le chauffeur, il n'a rien à voir dans l'affaire.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est pas moi qui ait parlé de ne Pas tirer sur le corbillard mais Monsieur Foguenne
> Maintenant il a tout à fait raison : on ne tire pas sur un corbillard, le chauffeur, il n'a rien à voir dans l'affaire.



Et sur une papamobile, on peut tirer?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et sur une papamobile, on peut tirer?...



oui, si comme la papomobile, elle est blindée....... :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et sur une papamobile, on peut tirer?...



... maintenant qu'elle est vide...


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> au fait quelqun sait comment est élu le pape, quel est le système et les critères de selection qu'utilisent les cardinaux ?
> hormis la cheminée et la fumée blanche ou noire bien sûr



le http://www.lemonde.fr/ à un dossier interessant sur jean paul 2, un très bon résumé


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bien qu'athée et férocement anti-clérical ; je suis d'accord avec toi et je range les guns  Il sera probablement plus intéréssant ; en accord avec la CHARTE  , de polémiquer sur les agissements de son succésseur ; s'il y a matière à le faire.


 
On peut être athée, sans être anti-clérical.

Etre anti-clérical, ça a un petit coté snob qui m'agace...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2005)

Pour alimenter un peu les débats, une petite citation de notre bien aimé président national de la France d'en haut : 

_"Ce seuil marque profondément la France ainsi que tous les français qui se reconnaissent dans le message de l'Église catholique."_



Que ce deuil puisse profondément marquer ceux qui se reconnaissant dans le message de l'Église, d'accord, mais euh, pour la France, je croyais que la France était un État laïque depuis 1904 ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

Tu alimentes un débat qui ne doit pas avoir lieu ici.


Ou alors j'ai mal lu.

Ou mal compris (mais ça c'est pas possible...  )


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Pour alimenter un peu les débats, une petite citation de notre bien aimé président national de la France d'en haut :
> 
> _"Ce *s*euil marque profondément la France ainsi que tous les français qui se reconnaissent dans le message de l'Église catholique."_
> 
> ...


  Que le *d*euil ne franchisse pas un certain *s*euil...

PS Précisément, la séparation de l'Église et de l'État, c'est 1905, il y a tout juste 100 ans.


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et sur une papamobile, on peut tirer?...


  Théoriquement elle a été créée pour rendre cet acte impossible.


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut être athée, sans être anti-clérical.
> 
> Etre anti-clérical, ça a un petit coté snob qui m'agace...


On peut être anti-clérical sans être athée.(1)

Le clergé a un gros côté sclérosé qui m'énerve...


(1) Ah, au fait, on peut être athée, anticlérical et respecter les croyances des autres. Les croyants peuvent aussi respecter l'athéisme des autres. (Ok, on est en boucle, là...)


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Avril 2005)

Respect aussi total  a un homme qui se trainait depuis quelques annees deja, ronge par la fatigue, la maladie... 

Le plus agacant reste encore le linchage mediatique...


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2005)

Lynchage médiatique ? Non, je ne trouve pas. Et l'Eglise Catholique est l'une des actionnaires principales de la société du spectacle, notamment depuis son dernier pédégé.


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

le pape n'est pas un pdg, il n'est pas payé, il n'a pas de stock options  et son entreprise n'est pas cotée en bourse  , à ce propos un texte qui malheureusement trop long rebutera la plupart d'entre nous, qui a fait assez de bruit, l'encyclique centisumus annus je vous engage à la lire pour comprendre et donc moins juger 

_(je précise à toute fin utile que je ne suis pas pratiquant , ceci afin de couper court à toute polémique, mais il en va de l'église terrestre comme d'autres sujets, plus la connaissance est grande, moins les critiques sont violentes. étonnant non ?  )_


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le pape n'est pas un pdg, il n'est pas payé, il n'a pas de stock options et son entreprise n'est pas cotée en bourse  ,


Juste en passant, naas. Le pape exerce les memes fonctions qu'un Président-Directeur-Général. Il dispose d'un revenu conséquent, et d'avantages en nature dispendieux. Le Vatican n'est pas côté en Bourse, mais de nombreuses institutions qui en émanent le sont, et le saint-Père n'a pas de stock-options pour des raisons fiscales uniquement : Au vatican, la transmission du capital n'est exonérée de taxes que pour les descendants directs. Pour les autres, l'Etat raffle la mise à 100%...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas pour rallumer la polémique, mais c'est vrai que c'est un sacré mec qui disparait.
> Ses idées sur les valeurs morales, dont on peut trouver qu'elles sont d'un autre temps, étaient légitimes de la part d'un homme porte-parole de cette culture chrétienne. En cela elles ne sont pas "irresponsables".
> Je dis cela et je suis extrèmement sensible au problème de la séropositivité et du Sida, comme certains l'ont lu ou compris...
> 
> ...



T'aurais préféré Libellule, ou Papillon ?  

EDIT : Modérateur SVP, erreur de manip, si vous pouvez supprimer ce post, merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas pour rallumer la polémique, mais c'est vrai que c'est un sacré mec qui disparait.
> Ses idées sur les valeurs morales, dont on peut trouver qu'elles sont d'un autre temps, étaient légitimes de la part d'un homme porte-parole de cette culture chrétienne. En cela elles ne sont pas "irresponsables".
> Je dis cela et je suis extrèmement sensible au problème de la séropositivité et du Sida, comme certains l'ont lu ou compris...
> 
> ...



Pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Puisqu'il est avéré que ce sujet n'atteindra jamais son objectif (qui était pourtant fort simple...) sans prêter, sinon à la polémique, du moins à des digressions superflues, j'exprime le souhait qu'il soit fermé.


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> _ , ceci afin de couper court à toute polémique, mais il en va de l'église terrestre comme d'autres sujets, plus la connaissance est grande, moins les critiques sont violentes. étonnant non ?  )_



bien dit!!!


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> l'encyclique centisumus annus je vous engage à la lire pour comprendre et donc moins juger





			
				Doc Evil a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il est avéré que ce sujet n'atteindra jamais son objectif (qui était pourtant fort simple...) sans prêter, sinon à la polémique, du moins à des digressions superflues, j'exprime le souhait qu'il soit fermé.


pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il est avéré que ce sujet n'atteindra jamais son objectif (qui était pourtant fort simple...) sans prêter, sinon à la polémique, du moins à des digressions superflues, j'exprime le souhait qu'il soit fermé.




oui , d'accord


----------



## Pierrou (4 Avril 2005)

Putain j'en peux plus, yen a marre, depuis vendredi, on ne voit et on n'entend plus que ça partout !  Vendredi soir, france 2 à prolongé le JT jusqu'à 21h30 jusqu'à ce qu'ils se fassent à l'idée qu'ils n'auraient pas la mort du pape en direct :rateau: Et puis de là à mettre les drapeaux en berne dans un pays soit disant Laïque faut pas déconner, la séparation de l'église et de l'etat, c'est une loi merde ! 
Et puis il était vachement conservateur sur certains trucs quand même, " seule la chasteté sauvera le monde du sida " " l'homosexualité est un pêché"................. et les prêtres qui couchent avec des enfants de coeurs, hmmm  
Les medias me dégoûtent, l'église me dégoûte, ce monde me dégoûte


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> les medias me degoutent , l'eglise me degoutent , ce monde me degoutent



moi aussi mais je fais avec.......   

on a dit que l'on ne tirerait pas sur le Pape maintenant qu'il est mort alors je ne dirais pas que tu as raison....mais je te rejoinds sur le fait que les drapeaux en berne c'est un peu du n'importe quoi...


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il est avéré que ce sujet n'atteindra jamais son objectif (qui était pourtant fort simple...) sans prêter, sinon à la polémique, du moins à des digressions superflues, j'exprime le souhait qu'il soit fermé.


  J'ai vexé quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

C'est pas du n'importe quoi car cela une action politique, vu que les chrétiens sont nombreux c'est une action pour ne pas se mettre ces gens là de l'autre côté.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du n'importe quoi car cela une action politique, vu que les chrétiens sont nombreux c'est une action pour ne pas se mettre ces gens là de l'autre côté.


Non pitié ne fermez pas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Tu trouves ça hilarant ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

mais ce que je trouve bizarre dans ce genre de fil c'est que c'etait juste un homme de pouvoir....
religieux mais de pouvoir......
la mort de Hunter S. Thompson m'a atristé, mais j'en ai pas fait un plat....
quand un vieux de 80 et quelque balais meurt, il meurt....qu'il soit Pape ou autre c'est pareil, faut bien mourrir.....
je ne comprendrais jamais cette volonter de celebration de la mort.......
enfin, si ce fil est utile a quelqu'un c'est bete de le fermer......


----------



## deadlocker (4 Avril 2005)

DItes, j'aimerais un éclaircissement : 

J'ai entendu et lu ici ou là que le pape a contribué à la chute du communiste. Moi qui pensait que c'était dû au fait que l'URSS était ruinée, et au fait que de plus en plus de personnes fuyaient le régime...

Qu'a t-il fait? Il a pris une pioche et a aidé Helmut Kohl à casser le mur de Berlin?

Je me pose vraiment la question à force de l'entendre partout.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

En Russie c'est le peuple qui en avait marre et qui s'est dirigé plus doucement vers un système capitalisme.


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu et lu ici ou là que le pape a contribué à la chute du communiste.





			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> le http://www.lemonde.fr/ à un dossier interessant sur jean paul 2, un très bon résumé


un peu de lecture peut être


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

on derive vers un sujet dans lequel je ne peux rester un simple lecteur et ça va mal finir alors revenons en au fait siouplié......


----------



## valoriel (4 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et puis de là à mettre les drapeaux en berne dans un pays soit disant Laïque faut pas déconner, la séparation de l'église et de l'etat, c'est une loi merde !


En même temps le pape était quelq'un de mondialement connu et lui rendre un hommage en mettant les drapeaux en berne me semble justifié. N'oublions pas que le pape est également un chef d'Etat.



			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Les medias me dégoûtent, l'église me dégoûte, ce monde me dégoûte


Moi aussi beaucoup de chose me dégoutent  Mais devant ça, deux solutions
1/ Vivre avec et lutter pour faire avancer les choses le plus possible
2/ Vivre avec mais ne rien faire

Je rappel quand même qu'internet est considéré comme un média et que je considère cet outil comme fantastique (qui a dit forum macgé? :love: ) car il permet d'échanger ses idées et de véhiculer un certains nombre de messages (pas toujours positif je vous l'accorde)


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> En même temps le pape était quelq'un de mondialement connu et lui rendre un hommage en mettant les drapeaux en berne me semble justifié.



on ne l'a pas fait pour John Lennon.....




			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas le pape est également un chef d'Etat.
> )



un chef d'etat qui n'est elu qu'une fois par 117 notables et a vie.........ça s'appelle comment ca deja.....


ps: continuez sans moi, ca vaut mieux.....


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un chef d'etat qui n'est elu qu'une fois et a vie.........ça s'appelle comment ca deja.....:


un académicien


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Avril 2005)

Ca s'appelle un dictateur, mais dans son cas, je trouve que s'il n'y avait que des dictateurs comme lui, le monde serait surement meilleur...
Quand je vois que Fidel Castro lui rends hommage, je me dit que quand meme, un type comme ca a fait progresser (au moins un peu) la paix dans le monde...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> un académicien



oui c'est vrai....mais eux, ils ne font que le dictionnaire...... 

ps: @Le magic, je ne vois pas en quoi le fait que Fidel lui rende hommage a fait avancer la paix et si oui, laquelle.......
:modo: mais je vous repete avant que tu repondes qu'on est en train dérapper fort.....


----------



## valoriel (4 Avril 2005)

21h27


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> DItes, j'aimerais un éclaircissement :
> 
> J'ai entendu et lu ici ou là que le pape a contribué à la chute du communiste. Moi qui pensait que c'était dû au fait que l'URSS était ruinée, et au fait que de plus en plus de personnes fuyaient le régime...
> 
> ...


 comme tu le dis : *contribué*

de par sa nationalité, son soutien à solidarnosc, ses voyages en pologne où il a critiqué publiquement le regime, avec l'impact qu'il avait sur un pays dont il etait issu et dont l'histoire est liée au catholicisme , on peut effectivement considerer qu'il a *contribué* à l'ouverture de la pologne qui a créé un precedent, peu avant la chute du mur.
Bien sur il n'en est pas la seule et unique cause, mais on ne peut nier qu'il ait eu une place dans cette partie de l'histoire.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 21h27



il est mort a 37, c'est quoi ton message, du flood intense ou un test d'horloge....


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec toi grug.
Comme d'autres l'on fait, et à qui on remet des nobels de la paix par exemple.

Moi ça m'a emm***** de voir les drapeaux en berne sur mon lieu de travail aujourd'hui.
Le débat sur la laïcité qui a eu lieu récemment englobait notamment ces espaces là.
Et je ne pense pas en disant ça, offusquer les catholiques. En tous cas ce n'est pas mon intention.

Ça me rappelle un autre truc qui m'avait dérangée. Après le 11/09, dans les écoles primaires on a fait faire 3 mn de silence à des mômes de 7 ans. Pourquoi pas ? Chaque fois qu'on peut dénoncer la barberie je suis pour. Mais des attentats meutriers y'en a pas qu'aux USA.

Bref, il me semble, et ce fil le prouve que tout ne va pas de soi. Que tout peut-être interrogé et débattu. 
Dans le respect, ça, ça va de soi..


----------



## fabulousfab (4 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'en peux plus, yen a marre, depuis vendredi, on ne voit et on n'entend plus que ça partout !
> Les medias me dégoûtent, l'église me dégoûte, ce monde me dégoûte


 
Pour ma part, j'ai tapé "pape" dans actualité de google dimanche soir, j'ai donc appris sa mort et j'ai regardé 15 mn le JT de 20h.
Ce matin, dans la voiture, des analyses intéressantes sur France Inter, que j'ai écoutées.
Si elles ne mavaient pas intéressé, j'aurai pu mettre une station musicale, une k7 audio ou tout simplement éteindre l'autoradio.

Il me semble que c'est quand même un événement d'importance, qui mérite qu'on en parle, car le changement de Pape, qu'on le veuille ou non, aura une influence, quelle qu'elle soit, sur la marche à venir du monde.

Que les médias te dégoûtent, je veux bien, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi les suivre autant ?
Que l'église te dégoûte, pourquoi pas, mais je pense que la mort du Pape ne doit pas y être pour grand chose.
Que le monde te dégoûte, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi mais je fais avec.......
> 
> on a dit que l'on ne tirerait pas sur le Pape maintenant qu'il est mort alors je ne dirais pas que tu as raison....mais je te rejoinds sur le fait que les drapeaux en berne c'est un peu du n'importe quoi...




on donne bien la legion d'honneur pour service rendu à la patrie aux acteurs!! 
et l'egypte qui est musulmane n'a pas fait autant de simagrées que semblent en faire certaines  " bonnes consciences " , elle a fait trois jours de deuil national!! alors un drapeau en berne pour un représentant qui a marqué l'histoire et qui a plutot dit du bien de la france...je me tais on va dire que je polemique , mais c'est vrai que ce sujet , meme quand on fait effort pour ne rien dire , il yen a toujours qui viennent ajouter de l'acide... allez fermez!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

madonna, le 11/09 tu veux dire.....


----------



## fabulousfab (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Après le 11/09, dans les écoles primaires on a fait faire 3 mn de silence à des mômes de 7 ans. Pourquoi pas ? Chaque fois qu'on peut dénoncer la barberie je suis pour. Mais des attentats meutriers y'en a pas qu'aux USA.


 
Exact, mais des attentats qui s'attaquent aux fondements même de notre modèle de civilisation, il n'y en a pas tous les jours non plus.
Donc, même si notre modèle de société/développement/civilisation est criticable, il paraissait logique que le monde occidental s'associe à la commémoration de cet attentat (enfin me semble-t-il).

Ceci-dit, pour en revenir au sujet, je n'ai pas trop d'avis sur la mise en berne des drapeaux en France...


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Exact, mais des attentats qui s'attaquent aux fondements même de notre modèle de civilisation, il n'y en a pas tous les jours non plus.
> Donc, même si notre modèle de société/développement/civilisation est criticable, il paraissait logique que le monde occidental s'associe à la commémoration de cet attentat (enfin me semble-t-il).



Quand on a l'âge et les moyens de comprendre et de décider oui.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a l'âge et les moyens de comprendre et de décider oui.



ça ce serait un sujet de debat fort interessant......  

mais pour repondre a Joel, les drapeua en berne me derange pas pour mettre de l'acide sur le fil (d'ailleurs ce n'est pas moi qui en ai parlé le premier)
mais quand on se dit Laique, on est Laique.....
et meme si il etait un homme d'etat ( :mouais: ) et un grand homme d'eglise, il me semble qu'il y avait d'autre moyen de montrer que l'etat etait touché par la disparition de cet homme....
enfin, j'en serait presque a esperer que l'on fasse de meme pour la mort de Renier......


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

stook .... arrete de dire n'importe quoi je te prie  c'est bien parce que tu as un roadster que je me retiens


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> stook .... arrete de dire n'importe quoi je te prie  c'est bien parce que tu as un roadster que je me retiens



voila une discution qui m'accroche de suite plus.......


----------



## fabulousfab (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça ce serait un sujet de debat fort interessant......


Mince alors ! moi qui ai répondu à Madonna en privé pour ne pas polluer


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> En même temps le pape était quelq'un de mondialement connu et lui rendre un hommage en mettant les drapeaux en berne me semble justifié. N'oublions pas que le pape est également un chef d'Etat.


Entendu sur France-Culture, un élu vert parisien (je crois) dont l'argument m'a touché : quand Hassan II roi du Maroc, est mort il ya ? ans, le ministère n'a pas fait mettre les drapeaux en berne. Pourtant il s'agissait bien d'un chef d'état, en relation diplomatique avec la France.
Ah ! oui, on peut contester le régime d'Hassan II. On peut contester aussi les prises de position de Jean-Paul II sur la sexualité et son soutien de l'opus dei. Bref cet argument aussi est contestable.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il est avéré que ce sujet n'atteindra jamais son objectif (qui était pourtant fort simple...) sans prêter, sinon à la polémique, du moins à des digressions superflues, j'exprime le souhait qu'il soit fermé.



Nous sommes d'accord. 
Tout le monde a pu s'exprimer, arrêtons-nous ici.


----------

